# Cinesamples HOLLYWOODWINDS released



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all, 

You can now purchase and download your copy of HOLLYWOODWINDS from our site:
http://www.cinesamples.com/products/hollywoodwinds

Enjoy!

Mike and Mike


----------



## shakuman (Oct 1, 2009)

WoW great news Mike..Would you mind to tell the library size ?

Shakuman.


----------



## hbuus (Oct 1, 2009)

It comes in 3 files at 1 GB, 1 GB and 984 MB respectively.

I'm downloading right now :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2009)

Everything's slowing down here, I guess as more people put strain on the servers... I was getting 250-300bps at the start, now I'm down to about 70. Still 2 1/2 hours to go, it says.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 1, 2009)

Another one bought and downloading! =o o-[][]-o o=< :mrgreen: 8)  :twisted:


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Keep us updated on your download status. The server we are hosting on are Amazon S3 servers, which are quite speedy.
However, if you have difficulty, just try again later. If for some reason you go past the "5 download attempts", just drop and quick email and we'll reactivate immediately!

Thanks for your support!

Mike


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

FYI, the average download time should be from 1-2 hours with broadband speed.

EDIT: Scratch that, looks like 2-3 hours is more the norm.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 1, 2009)

I was at about 3 hrs but it looks like it is going way slower now. My current speed is 208 KBs


----------



## Nick Harvey (Oct 1, 2009)

Downloaded and installing.


----------



## hbuus (Oct 1, 2009)

No drop in speed here, it's been pretty much constant. Around 200 KB/s for the first two files, and 150 KB/s for the third.

I don't think I have been this excited about getting a library since I ordered Sonic Implants SO.

EDIT:
Right after I posted this, the speed did indeed drop.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool, thanks, keep the updates coming.

Also, be sure to double check your RAR file sizes prior to extraction:

Part 1: 1000MB
Part 2: 1000MB
Part 3: 984MB


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool, good to know. I'll tell people it's a 2-3 hour download to be safe...

Thanks.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike and Mike - on extracting the 2nd rar, I'm getting a "file already exists" message on mfi_ho_001.dat - rename, overwrite replace - what's the best course of action?

EDIT - tried renaming (figuring I could name it back), but my unzip thing (Smith Micro Stuffit) returned a file format error. Then tried extracting rar2 to a different directory, but this returned a file format error too. I've checked the rar file sizes, they look good - rar1 and rar 2 both 1,024,000 exactly, rar3 is 1,007,282.

I can see mfi_ho_001.dat in the extracted folder Hollywoodwinds_Install\Hollywoodwinds MFI.app\Contents\Resources at 1,601,044k - according to StuffIt, the version in rar 2 is 1,639,468 k.

Awaiting advice on the best course of action...

DOUBLE EDIT - oh, just seen the post below! Cool, thanks, will give that a go...


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

You only have to extract the Part 1, and the rest will extract automatically.

Try just running the installer.

Mike


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've played around with it for a while, and I really love it! The sound is spot on! Congrats!

2 remarks: 
-It would be nice if the patch with the two mics starts by default with the 'Both 100%' setting.
-Why haven't you recorded staccato's?

Another great product from Cinesamples!


----------



## hbuus (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike,

I can't load the HWW patches in Kontakt 3.
It says:

"This patch was generated by a newer version of Kontakt. Please upgrade your copy to load the patch."

However, in the NI Service Center it says that my copy of Kontakt 3 is up to date.

How can that be?

Thanks.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Hannes, 

Thanks!

Re: "Both 100%", let's see what others say. Maybe we'll put that in the update.

We did record staccatos: For the keyboard patches, be sure to have MOD CC#1 all the way up to use the staccatos. It is all built into the one patch. MOD controls Stacc volume.

Mike


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 1, 2009)

CineSamples @ Thu Oct 01 said:


> Hi Hannes,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Cool! Didn't know that! 8)


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

hbuus:

You need either 2.2.4 or 3.5. You need to do the free upgrade to Kontakt 3.5 to make use of the "K3 Patches".

Good question, I'll make that clearer.

Mike


----------



## hbuus (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike, I forgot to mention that my Kontakt version is 3.5.0.025, thus I have already done the free upgrade to Kontakt 3.5.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

hbuus:

Are you on Mac or PC?


----------



## hbuus (Oct 1, 2009)

PC.

I'm using this:
Windows XP Professional w/SP2
Cubase 4.5.2 Build 274

I can load the K2 patches btw.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2009)

Installed sucessfully! Yay!

First, boring bit out of the way - It's definitely worth changing the install instructions, because at the moment they are wrong. It currently reads "1) Download all three RAR files. 2) Extract RAR files using a RAR extraction utility such as "WinRAR" (for PC) or "Stuffit" (for MAC). 3) Open the "Hollywoodwinds Install" folder and double click the appropriate installer". Number 2 should be reworded to say "Extract the RAR file for part 1 ONLY". Then go to part 3. Also, I was confused by the wording of the installer itself, when it spoke of program files - I wondered if there was to be some kind of standalone short cut, so I stupidly put this in my C drive program files. Perhaps the wording could be changed to "instrument patches"?

OK, to the library (based on half an hour's play!) It sounds gorgeous, of course. Loads of good features too. I'll almost certainly be using stage mics only, and they sounded perfect - clearly this will blend with SO, Symphobia et al. The trills, runs and textures totally sell it.

Now, that said... a few things I did notice! In no particular order:

1. Is it possible to have this as a Kontakt library? I tried pointing K3.5 at the Hollywoodwinds folder and it said "no library found".

2. I heard quite a bit of ambient noise in the tutti stage samples, I think this would be distracting in delicate pieces.

3. Request - could there be a patch for major and minor scales combined?

4. Another request - could scales at least have the option of a one shot trigger? Obviously it sounds fake releasing the key, so it just makes life a bit easier?

5. OK, a more tricky one and a general bugbear of mine (see the Symphobia revisted thread!) The library is in need of some release triggers on the fx and textures patches. At the moment the most wonderful Hollywood illusion is shattered the moment they key is released! I'd have thought conventional release triggers might be possible for some of the fx patches. A suggestion for the textures (where understandably release triggers will be far more tricky as you could be anywhere in a musical phrase) - how about an option to play a single note on key release, with a full decay? Another option - single one-shot notes mapped higher up the keyboard. This might be a nice option - then you could play round different notes and gracefully exit at the end when you're done....

6. Some of the textures have dodgy loops - Light Hearted Motif sounds uneven on the first downbeat of the bar, while the Oompah loop (wonderful otherwise, btw) has a very ropey loop in the top octave.

7. Love the modwheel switching to staccatos - if there was any way to preserve the release trails across the swtich it would be REALLY good though!

Hope this isn't too negative. The overall sound and concept are breathtaking, and it'll be pressed into active service immediately! I appreciate this is day one of course, and hopefully it'll go from strength to strength - it deserves to.

Congratulations and thanks to all on the team for developing such a great product.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Unfortunately I have some things to attend to today that I didn't anticipate but I will hope on Aim chat when i get back in the studio and talk to whomever needs help or has questions. (mwbbwmjr) 

Please read the instruction manual if you could, hopefully a bunch of things are in there that people have been writing about 

Also the K2 patches are meant for K2 only same for K3 or the sync goes off.

Other then that we will be doing our best answering the non-yet a customer emails, customer emails, feature requests and "this is fantastic" emails. 

Regards,
MB


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 1, 2009)

Also there will of course be updates in the near future 1.1 etc... I had an idea this morning about including little midi files of the scales in case people wanted to drag em into finale or double with a celeste or something. So if you think that is cool or have other fun ideas let us know and we will get back to you soon.



Thanks again.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Mike - grateful for some specifc comments on the issues above when you are able.

Incidentally, the tutti patch (ambient noise aside) is superb. Symphobia's woodwind ensemble isn't subtle about the joins - the instruments just leap and and drop off, which can be really ugly if you happen to be in the wrong key. This is VERY well done, you barely notice it as you play. Think I might replace some of those symphobia woodwind instruments in multis with HWW if I can!

Incidentally I did some more tempo tests with the loops, and the minor oompah's are far and away the worst - I'd actually say unuseable at the mo. At a tempo of 120, I'm finding manually setting to 118 keeps it almost in time, but retriggering manually at the end of the loop doesn't work very well - I was getting double triggers and all manner of horrors. It's a lovely phrase and I'd love to use it in my current project somewhere, so grateful for a fix on this one asap (and the lesser case of the light-hearted one) - cheers.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2009)

Noiseboyuk, 

Thanks for the feedback. We'll keep all those things in mind.

Just a general note to everyone. Be sure that you only load the K3 Patches in K3. Do not load K2 patches in K3, or you will definitely encounter loop/sync issues.

Mike


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 1, 2009)

Just about got it all.


So to save frustrations - just click the 'installer' and DON'T unzip (installer does that on Part 1, then 2, so on...)?


Rob

(of course I'll read the manual as soon as I have it.)



Edit: DUH - I see that the installer is IN the 'part one' zip file. I'll unzip that first one and go from there.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 1, 2009)

Playing with it right now - loving it! It's like a time machine for me, bringing me back to the era of sci-fis on the black and white tv of my youth!


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 1, 2009)

> 1. Is it possible to have this as a Kontakt library? I tried pointing K3.5 at the Hollywoodwinds folder and it said "no library found".



possibly, will have to look into that - might be reserved only for those Kontakt Player Libraries 



> 2. I heard quite a bit of ambient noise in the tutti stage samples, I think this would be distracting in delicate pieces.



For our last bunch of libraries we run O-natural - We don't use any type of noise reduction or crazy plugs since itt tweaks the sound, I guess what you are hearing is natural stuff the winds do. But we will look at this again for you.




> 3. Request - could there be a patch for major and minor scales combined?



There was at one point! However it was simply to large to be efficient! :0



> 4. Another request - could scales at least have the option of a one shot trigger? Obviously it sounds fake releasing the key, so it just makes life a bit easier?



Well while this might be a good idea, I know in my demo I sneaked in a "half a run" - if you adjust the release you can get away with it. I guess its a workflow thing - but once you go "one shot" i don't think you can go back without scripting. 




> 5. OK, a more tricky one and a general bugbear of mine (see the Symphobia revisted thread!) The library is in need of some release triggers on the fx and textures patches. At the moment the most wonderful Hollywood illusion is shattered the moment they key is released! I'd have thought conventional release triggers might be possible for some of the fx patches. A suggestion for the textures (where understandably release triggers will be far more tricky as you could be anywhere in a musical phrase) - how about an option to play a single note on key release, with a full decay? Another option - single one-shot notes mapped higher up the keyboard. This might be a nice option - then you could play round different notes and gracefully exit at the end when you're done....



I think the reason both HWW and symphobia don't have release triggers on certain patches is because it is simply impossible to record a proper release trigger say mid phrase of a random note staccato pattern. One of our big clients suggested triggering a reverb at that point to make one artifically - this is a good option. But we are considering adding more release triggers where we can (for notes that static and for release triggers that are possible) we will certainly add them for 1.1 Thanks!



> 6. Some of the textures have dodgy loops - Light Hearted Motif sounds uneven on the first downbeat of the bar, while the Oompah loop (wonderful otherwise, btw) has a very ropey loop in the top octave.



Confirmed on those too patches. We are working on them right now for 1.1. You know what's funny is that the programming is executing perfectly - its the human players who were slightly off the grid - henseforth the problem.



> 7. Love the modwheel switching to staccatos - if there was any way to preserve the release trails across the swtich it would be REALLY good though!



Good idea! Will look into it.



> Hope this isn't too negative. The overall sound and concept are breathtaking, and it'll be pressed into active service immediately! I appreciate this is day one of course, and hopefully it'll go from strength to strength - it deserves to.
> 
> Congratulations and thanks to all on the team for developing such a great product.



Not at all thanks for your efforts in making this post and your support! We will do our best!


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm getting a consistent 400-500KB/sec here. These downloads are FAST!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for those replies Mike - very much obliged. That's great news on any release triggers you can add - I do get that it can be very tricky / impossible with some of these patches. If at all possible, for those cases, how about trying that idea of single notes on a higher octave to act as an escape from a loop?

Just added HWW to a coupla cues - lovely. Just that tutti patch doubling with the trumpet did it on one herioc number... suddenly it was real Hollywood!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 1, 2009)

mikebarry @ 1/10/2009 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Please consider adding CC11 to all patches for the next update.
> ...



I like to use my expression pedal set to CC11 to control volume for every Kontakt instrument I use. Symphobia responds by default to CC11 (after the latest update), as does Omnisphere, I believe VSL, etc.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 1, 2009)

You can automate the volume natively in Kontakt. In the MIDI automation panel, drag CC11 on top of the patch's volume control (top right corner of the instrument, right beneath the volume meter).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 1, 2009)

gregjazz @ 1/10/2009 said:


> You can automate the volume natively in Kontakt. In the MIDI automation panel, drag CC11 on top of the patch's volume control (top right corner of the instrument, right beneath the volume meter).



Thanks, I do this all the time. The thing is, it takes time to do it for all the instruments/patches, and I wish it was there as a default/standard.


----------



## musicpete (Oct 1, 2009)

So where are the first user demos and quick sketches? The short test pieces and "noodling around" results? I'm very eager to hear some of those!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2009)

TBH the Cinesamples video and audio demos were so good and comprehensive, I did have a first feeling of "not too many surprises" - not that I can critise them for being so thorough! That said, I could put up a quick naked demo of the tutti patch to hear those transitions if anyone is interested - if so, can anyone reccommend a good site for uploading?


----------



## Thonex (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats guys. o-[][]-o o=< 

I'm building new computers... when they're done, I'll be picking this up for sure!!!

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 2, 2009)

EDIT - try this link instead - http://www.box.net/shared/fu1aycl173 - as a download limit has been exceeded at rapidshare.

Here you go - http://rapidshare.com/files/287646485/Hollywoodwinds_-_symphobia_comparison.mp3.html (http://rapidshare.com/files/287646485/H ... n.mp3.html) - thought I'd just run up and down the keyboard on the tutti patch - mostly sustain samples, but one staccato as well. The final part of the file is similarly running up the Symphobia woodwind patch - it's an interesting comparison. The tone is quite different - I like both - but boy do you hear that flute leap in! And no piccolo in Symphobia either, and you really miss it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 2, 2009)

I've just done some digging on the library issue, and sadly yes it does look like this is something for Kontakt Player libraries only. Sonic Coutre were discussing it on KVR, saying they would ask NI about opening up the library functionality to all developers... so I guess you could always ask, Mike!


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Oct 02 said:


> Here you go - http://rapidshare.com/files/287646485/Hollywoodwinds_-_symphobia_comparison.mp3.html (http://rapidshare.com/files/287646485/H ... n.mp3.html) - thought I'd just run up and down the keyboard on the tutti patch - mostly sustain samples, but one staccato as well. The final part of the file is similarly running up the Symphobia woodwind patch - it's an interesting comparison. The tone is quite different - I like both - but boy do you hear that flute leap in! And no piccolo in Symphobia either, and you really miss it.



I got an error message. Could you please upload it again? (You could try box.net too)


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Oct 2, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Oct 02 said:


> gregjazz @ 1/10/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > You can automate the volume natively in Kontakt. In the MIDI automation panel, drag CC11 on top of the patch's volume control (top right corner of the instrument, right beneath the volume meter).
> ...



Just grabbing it now 

+1 for the CC11

Agreed - NI really screwed up with Kontakt not making CC11 default like it was on Giga.
It's a pain for users to have to set this up if the patch is already using CC1 cause when you add a new modulation it defaults to CC1 and overrides, so you have to change th existing CC1 to something else first, add the new CC1, change it to 11, change the original CC back to CC1 - major PITA when you have to do it for every patch in a new library.

Ian


----------



## Stevie (Oct 2, 2009)

The downloading of the tune is exhausted.
There are only 10 downloads for this.
+1 on box.net


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, good tip - here is the same file at Box net - http://www.box.net/shared/fu1aycl173 . Incidentally, what do you make of the HWW ambient noise - do you think it is distracting?


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Oct 02 said:


> Thanks guys, good tip - here is the same file at Box net - http://www.box.net/shared/fu1aycl173 . Incidentally, what do you make of the HWW ambient noise - do you think it is distracting?



Thanks!!!


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 2, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Oct 01 said:


> mikebarry @ 1/10/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Oct 01 said:
> ...



Ok gotcha. Perhaps something to consider for 1.1 for all the expression pedal users.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Mike! FWIW, SAM did the same thing with their update to Symphobia. GREAT library you've given us, man!! 

Now, on to hockey... :twisted:


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 2, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Oct 02 said:


> EDIT - try this link instead - http://www.box.net/shared/fu1aycl173 - as a download limit has been exceeded at rapidshare.
> 
> Here you go - http://rapidshare.com/files/287646485/Hollywoodwinds_-_symphobia_comparison.mp3.html (http://rapidshare.com/files/287646485/H ... n.mp3.html) - thought I'd just run up and down the keyboard on the tutti patch - mostly sustain samples, but one staccato as well. The final part of the file is similarly running up the Symphobia woodwind patch - it's an interesting comparison. The tone is quite different - I like both - but boy do you hear that flute leap in! And no piccolo in Symphobia either, and you really miss it.



That sounds good IMO.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 2, 2009)

Great library - Mike.

Just included HWW on my first cue delivered and the client loves it. Now that I have already bought it - it is way low on the price. o 


Rob


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 2, 2009)

cc11 is changing timbre and I think it is effective. Just move that to another controller


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 2, 2009)

You're right, Craig. I'll just add C11=Volume to each patch I use. I like when CC11 changes both volume and timbre. =o


----------



## Ed (Oct 2, 2009)

I really REALLy want this for the stacc piccolo + flute patches. I have no idea why Symphobia decided not to record that kind of thing.

I dont think Ill really need this for all the Williams style effects, not that I'd mind its just I'd rather not have to pay 200$ for it when I really only need that one patch. 

gay.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 3, 2009)

Kewl .. dloading now at about 300-350KB. 
So hopefully it shouldnt take too long.

BTW , i liked the idea of supplying midi files so you can copy the ww runs over to other instruments, i always planned to make a big ol pile of midi files for runs and stuff myself, so now i hopefully dont have to anymore :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 3, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Oct 03 said:


> BTW , i liked the idea of supplying midi files so you can copy the ww runs over to other instruments, i always planned to make a big ol pile of midi files for runs and stuff myself, so now i hopefully dont have to anymore :D



+1 - great idea.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 3, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Oct 03 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Sat Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW , i liked the idea of supplying midi files so you can copy the ww runs over to other instruments, i always planned to make a big ol pile of midi files for runs and stuff myself, so now i hopefully dont have to anymore :D
> ...



yes.! I always save stuff im likely to use again as midifiles...saves alot of time.

o-[][]-o


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 3, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Fri Oct 02 said:


> Great library - Mike.
> 
> Just included HWW on my first cue delivered and the client loves it. Now that I have already bought it - it is way low on the price. o
> 
> ...



Well you can always send donations to the hockey ticket fund  

JK - so glad everyone is enjoying it.


----------



## johncarter (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Mike, 

is it possible to pay without Paypal ? Using a regular credit card online dealer I don't know
I reached my payment limit on paypal by year ... and I need to wait at least 1 or 2 months to use it again.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 3, 2009)

John why don't you drop us a line @ admin @ cinesamples dot com and we can try and help you out that way.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, i just have to say this lib is nothing short of amazing ! 
This is absolutely not "just" a run and fx lib, but a complete woodwind section...and a great sounding and completely stunning one at that.

Very impressed- just did a short doodle in 1 hour that would probaly have taken a day or more with other libs to even remotely get close to what u can with Hollywoodwinds. 
If at all possible.

And so effortlessly brilliant to use.
Luvs it bigtime. :D

Missed having CC11 expression in the sustains, and a xfaded tutti patch would be very usefull as well tho.

But in any event, this is such a winner , if brass and strings follow ...my poor old head might just explode.


----------



## Tmon (Oct 3, 2009)

Steller library guys! Very glad I bought it!

-T


----------



## Polarity (Oct 5, 2009)

For me this library sounded amazing since first time I watched the video demos.
I guess this will improve a lot my use of winds in my compositions,
always loved John Williams winds flavours, but I was never able to replicate them with samples, of course.

I bought it today and downloading files just now. 

Thanks again Cinesamples for your works 
(I've bought last february the wonderful Drums Of War)

All the best 
Andrea


----------



## Polarity (Oct 5, 2009)

+2 for the idea of supplying midi files of scales (and other stuff I hope)

I installed HollyoodWinds in the Kontakt 3 library folder
and it opened easily in the library browser of Kontakt 3.5 (I'm in WinXP)
absolutely any problem.

just played a bit: great sound, very John Williams, really.

but when I came onto the marching patches I wondered ('cause I'm not so in wth Kontakt programming):
is it possible to edit and modify the notes playing in these patches so to make your own marching "tunes" and save as new patches?
Or do we just wait for you at Cinesamples to create new ones in future?

Thanx 
Andrea


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 6, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Oct 03 said:


> This is absolutely not "just" a run and fx lib, but a complete woodwind section.


I fear to come up with a dumb question but can anyone tell me if Hollywoodwinds have also solo (legato/staccato) instruments or what does Pzy-Clone means with "complete woodwind section"?

And, by the way, the String Essentials has a patch called "Violins Runs Poly", it's not that it sounds too good out of the box but it is pretty easy to do "sawtooth-like" stuff just based on the recorded upward and downward runs, is Hollywoodwinds capable to do such "custom" runs or are you "stick" with the recorded ones? From what I've heared of Tilman's track I would guess it's possible.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 6, 2009)

"what does Pzy-Clone means with "complete woodwind section"? "

I mean that it can be used to arrange the entire woodwind section, not "just" to add runs and rythmic tempo syncd stuff to existing libs.

Yes , there are sustain and Staccato variations included, as well as in octaves, Trills etc etc.

The clever thing is that they are set up so that you can arrange lines in the different registers without getting a supermassive build up of the same instruments, so you can pretty much do all the woodwinds without adding other libraries IMO.

No lyrical legato and solo instruments though, altho there is a "legato" function which works pretty well for the ensemble patches.

Hope that helped.


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 6, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue Oct 06 said:


> Hope that helped.


Pretty much, thank you.


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 8, 2009)

We have some quotes up now from some of our favorite composers:




> “As soon as I installed Hollywoodwinds and started to go through the sounds, I was inspired to start writing a cue! The ability to choose exactly which mic positions I want to use from stage to close mics in real time allows me to get exactly the sound I need, and the tempo-synced repetition patches are amazing.. Hollywoodwinds delivers exactly what cinesamples set out to deliver, the inspiration to bring woodwinds back into contemporary scoring.” -*Bill Brown*





> “There is nothing like Hollywoodwinds on the market. All the material (trills, scales, textures, patches etc…) is very usable and authentic. The engine is very powerful, flexible and easy to use. I look forward to using this library in my next score. Bravo!” -*David Newman*





> “Hollywoodwinds is a marvel. As a former wind player I’ve been constantly disappointed in wind libraries. Hollywoodwinds was clearly made by composers for composers. There are a multitude of creative tools that not only will save time but enhance the creative process. And most importantly, the playing is great, the intonation is precise and the sound quality is wonderful. Bravo Cinesamples!” - *Joel McNeely*



more coming soon - hard to concentrate during MLB playoffs/hockey/NFL season

Have something to say? we love hearing from you  
[email protected]


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 9, 2009)

After all those accolades what about complementing the woodwinds with an entire solo instruments collection? Anyone interested in it except me?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 13, 2009)

Just another potential bug report - would others with HWW mind checking? The Lydian thirds patch (I'm using stage mics only) - I've set to a tempo of 110, and every alternate note pumps like mad. It's a very strange effect. C3 is bad, C#3 is good, D3 is bad etc. G#3 is insane! I'm on K3.5, Sonar 8.5.1. Thanks...


----------



## c0mp0ser (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi noiseboy, 

Yes, I hear that, that could use some smoothing. If you bump it up to 111bpm you'll see that the pumping goes away. That's the transition point for using the next sampled tempo.
I think we can smooth that out a bit more. It's a tricky one to smooth out because it's so lyrical.

Mike


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 13, 2009)

Great stuff, thanks Mike...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a quick PS - any rough schedule for the first update? Dying to use that oompah loop...

BTW, really appreciate the fast replies here!


----------



## bluejay (Oct 15, 2009)

Got to say that this is a fantastic library guys. I often use woodwind a lot and although I have access to an amazing live player for solos, the ensemble stuff never worked as well. 

I'll have to put together a demo using the live player in combination with HWW.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 15, 2009)

Just wanted to toss my love in here as well...I'm a woodwind lover and this library has finally raised the bar for woodwind ensemble samples — I'm happy to be able to showcase them more prominently! I've also noticed the quirks that others have mentioned though, so that fabled update would be great to see.


----------



## burp182 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just saw that all their products are available via Big Fish Audio. May make download a little easier. Pricing appears to be the same.


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.cinesamples.com/videos/

here is a screencast of Mike Barry's 

"Rock and a hard place" demo


----------



## fido94 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love it!! I just watched it!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 29, 2010)

Any chance of getting a Kontakt 4 update of the library? I'd love to be able to 'add' it to the K4 browser.


----------



## gregjazz (May 30, 2010)

Shouldn't the K3 version work in K4? I'll have to try and make sure there aren't any incompatibilities.

For the most part, the main differences in compatibility are between K2 and K3. Usually K3 libraries load and play in K4 without any problems.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 30, 2010)

It works fine. It just can't be 'added' to the library so that it shows up in the Libraries browser.


----------

